# Medicine Bottle



## Popcorn (Mar 6, 2012)

Need info on this bottle, it say Dr. Graydon's Compound Inhaler Cincinnati, Ohio. Would like to know history and value of it please,Thanks.


----------



## epackage (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, here's an 1870's ad for the Doc's medicine...


----------



## epackage (Mar 6, 2012)

Any chance you can take a pic with the bottle on a well lit window sill, more bottle and less background please. If you can't upload a bigger pic please  e-mail it to me epackage@msn.com and I'll be happy to post it for you.....Jim


----------



## Popcorn (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the ad, and I sent you an email earlier. Thanks


----------



## epackage (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry but PAINT says I can't open the file to resize it because it's not a proper Bitmap file or the file isn't supported...[8|]


----------



## Popcorn (Mar 6, 2012)

No problem I will try to put a better one on here soon, Thanks for trying.


----------



## Popcorn (Mar 6, 2012)

New pic


----------



## epackage (Mar 6, 2012)

...


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 6, 2012)

"8. Alpha Medical Institute [Graydon, Dr. Thomas W.]. The New Method of Cure. Diseases of the Respiratory Organs . . . . Cincinnati, OH, c.1904." From.



 Hey Rob,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages & thanks for bringing the Inhaler. Please try some daylight pictures. and get that great stipled embossing in a close up, please. Looks like you've got all the parts. Is the band made of bakelite?

 Mr. Bergseng has this covered. 2nd Row, 2nd from Left.



















 "PRINTED ON BOX 
 "SPECIALIST IN DISEASES OF 
 THE NOSE, THROAT" AND 
 SOMETHING ELSE I CAN'T 
 READ. AND ALSO 
 "CONSUMPTION. BRONCHITIS, 
 CATARRH, ASTHMA, ETC, FOR 
 LARGE 100 PAGE BOOK, NEW 
 MEDICAL ADVACE, AND FULL
 INFORMATION FREE, ADDRESS 
 DR. T.W.GRAYDON, 65-67 
 EAST 6TH ST., CINCINNATI, 
 OHIO"
 VERY OLD, C1890'S-1900. ALL 
 WOOD, PUT TOGETHER WITH
 TINY NAILS AND HINGES.
 MEASURES 8 1/2" X 3 1/2" X 4 1/2" From.

 "It is also evident that the change of air in America did not cure Allenâ€™s asthma, although from another entry in the back of the diary he had obviously found some medicine that relieved the symptoms whilst he was out in America as he wrote on 12th April 1893: â€˜Received a letter from Dr Graydon saying that he could send me more medicine for $10 from Cincinnati to Felbridge, he does not know what facilities they have in Brompton for sending his Andral Broca Medicinesâ€™. Allen wrote later, on 9th June: â€˜Sent a letter and ten dollars for four months medicines, to Dr T W Graydonâ€™.

 Dr Thomas William Graydon was a prominent and successful member of the medical fraternity of Cincinnati in Ohio. He was born in Farmanagh, Ireland, on 19th May 1850, and at the age of eighteen emigrated to Rock Island, Illinois, America, where he completed his education enabling him to become a physician. In 1875, he moved to Cincinnati where he pursued his professional studies, after which he established himself in general practice. Advertisements of the time suggest that the bottles of â€˜Andral Broca Medicinesâ€™ that Allen sent for were bottles of â€˜lung cure medicineâ€™, considered a â€˜classic cure for TB consumptionâ€™. Dr Graydon also produced an inhaler, but there is no mention of this in Allenâ€™s dairy. Seven years after Allen sent for the bottles of medicine, Dr Graydon died at the relatively young age of fifty in 1900." From.

 "Graydon, Dr. Thomas W.A.M., Sycamore and Sixth Str., Cincinnatti, Ohio, USA
 The Andral-Broca Discovery [microfiche] 1896, Est.: 47, (3) Notes: Microfiche 35 from NMST (National Museum of Science and Technology, Ottawa)." From.


----------



## Popcorn (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow! I expected maybe a little info, thanks for putting that up for me. I will take some better pics and put them up tomorrow.


----------



## Popcorn (Mar 7, 2012)

How can I tell if It's bakelite?


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 7, 2012)

HOW DO I KNOW IF IT IS BAKELITE?

 A mark like this would be too easy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



From.


----------



## Popcorn (Mar 8, 2012)

I was thinking it was leather but I will try those tests out when I get home


----------



## Popcorn (Mar 8, 2012)

https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q605/mottern81/BN.jpg

 https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q605/mottern81/DF.jpg


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Popcorn
> 
> I was thinking it was leather but I will try those tests out when I get home


 

 Hey Rob,

 I see a little slumping and what may be crackage, but your focus seems to be on the screen and sill rather than the top of the inhaler, so I don't know. Bakelite is a hard plastic like material.

 Leather, eh? Don't think that would be my first choice for an inhaler, though I'm no Dr. Grayton...

 "THE ALPHA MEDICAL INSTITUTE. 
 Another Fraudulent Concern Closes Its Doors.

 The Alpha Medical Institute of Cincinnati, a "consumption a verdict was returned of death accelerated by an overdose cure" fake has gone out of business. This concern, which was	of aspirin. one of the Great American Frauds exposed by Samuel HopÂ¬	 kins Adams, was founded by the late Dr. Thomas W. Graydon, who "amassed a fortune from his understanding of the finanÂ¬	 cial possibilities of tuberculosis." In its advertising pamphlet the '"institute" is pictured as a large and commodious building bearing its sign; no such building ever existed outside of the
 imagination of the advertising agent. The "treatment" itself was "a combination of worthless inhalation with worse than
 worthless medicines." In discussing this concern and detailÂ¬ ing the result of his personal interview with its manager, Mr. Adams says of the latter: "His one argument was that he could produce testimonials, and his one plea, that the inÂ¬ stitute ought not to be 'pounded' as it was going out of busiÂ¬ ness in a few months, anyway. This means that the field is exhausted; that, as invariably will happen, the accumulated force of experience, proving the Alpha Medical Institute to be a fraud, has finally overcome the counter-force of its advertisÂ¬ ing. Probably its proprietors (I understand that Dr. Gray- don's sons have got rid of the business as a baneful influence on their social aspirations) will presently start tip under some other name."
 While the Alpha Medical Institute was doubtless in a sickly condition, it was the United States government which gave it the coup de grÃ¢ce. After considerable evidence had been collected, the Postoffiee Department cited the company to show cause why a fraud order should not be issued. Instead, a representative of the company pleaded guiltyâ€”and that is Omega of Alpha." From AMA Journal, Dec. 26, 1908.






 "FAKE HOME OF A FAKE MEDICINE
  This picture is taken from the Alpha Medical Institute's booklet, which asserts that this is their headquarters at 316, 318, 320, and 322 East 6th St., Cincinnati, Ohio. The photograph on page 72 shows the houses at 316 and 318 East 6th St., in that City

 If there is one disease more than another where quackery means death to the patient, it is tuberculosis. For, taken early, consumption may be cured, not by medicine, indeed, but by regulated diet, open air, and sunlight. Yet the aim of the consumption quack is either to draw patients to his "sanatorium," often in a crowded city, where they will live under unhealthful conditions, or to treat them by some "special" method, usually a stimulant medicine, which excites the hopes while it undermines the stamina of the victim. There is good money for the crooked doctor in tubercular diseases, because the patient usually dies slowly, willing to the end to give up his last dollar for any promise of life. A distinguished citizen of Cincinnati amassed a large fortune from his understanding of the financial possibilities of tuberculosis. Dr. Thomas W. Graydon is now dead, but you wouldn't know it from the circular of his Alpha Medical Institute, which survives him. This institute continues to send out Dr. Graydon's literature promising to cure consumption by the Andral Broca method, which is a combination of worthless inhalation with worse than worthless medicines. The patient is encouraged to diagnose his own case, and this valuable hint is pressed on him: "Shortness of breath on making any unusual exertion . . . . is a serious warning that the lungs are affected."

 Even the Laboratories are Fakes

 That is, if a man unaccustomed to exercise should rush up fourteen flights of stairs, three steps at a leap, and should then discover that his breathing was somewhat labored, his proper course would be to rush hastily down again and write to Dr. Graydon for help. On this principle it seemed to me the Alpha Medical Institute would require large and commodious quarters in which to transact its extensive business, and I was not surprised to not in its pamphlet the picture of a fine office building bearing its sign. A visit to the given address in Cincinnati, however, revealed no such edifice as adorns the pamphlet's pages. On the site where it should have stood was a row of dingy houses, of distinctly funereal aspect. In one of these, designated as "office," I was received by a "manager" who seemed unaccountably perturbed by my visit. He was reluctant to give his name, or the name of any of the "consulting physicians." He couldn't tell me anything about the "Andral Broca method," whence it got its name or what it meant. He couldn't cite a single instance in support of the claim that the Graydon method "has been generally accepted and adopted by the leading medical authorities, and by the medical profession as a whole." His one argument was that he could produce testimonials, and his one plea, that the Institute ought not to be pounded," as it was going out of business in a few months, anyway. This means that the field is exhausted; that, as invariably will happen, the accumulated force of experience, proving the Alpha Medical Institute to be a fraud, has finally overcome the counter-force of its advertising. Probably its proprietors (I understand that Dr. Graydon's sons have got rid of the business as a baneful influence upon their social aspirations) will presently start up under some other name."






 Actual appearance of the buildings at 316-318 East 6th St., Cincinnati, where the Alpha Medical Institute's "laboratory" is supposed to stand." Samuel Hopkins Adams, 1907..


----------



## Popcorn (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks again, great info and I love history. I guess it has a leather look to it, would be a better way to explain it but I have no idea.


----------



## Popcorn (Mar 8, 2012)

Sounds like this bottle was part of a big scam, crazy.


----------



## Popcorn (Mar 12, 2012)

Could anyone tell me what this is worth?Thanks


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey Rob,

 You might inquire @ the Inhalatorium. Mark Sanders is looking for information on Dr. Graydon...


----------



## Popcorn (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks, I appreciate all your help.


----------



## Popcorn (Mar 13, 2012)

Just came across these med bottles with the same name(Dr. Graydon). I'm assuming they were used with the inhaler.

 https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q605/mottern81/bot.png


----------



## Popcorn (Mar 28, 2012)

Just put this on Ebay.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 28, 2012)

they way they are numbered makes me think Homeopathic remedies.


----------



## grizz44 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey all! New to the forum  and lovin the digging stories. Here's another T.W. Graydon about 6" tall.


----------

